# Visiting Katoomba



## MC-Boks (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi to anyone in Katoomba. 

I'll be down there in a couple of weeks for the North Face 100 and I'm wondering if anyone can let me know if there are any sushi outlets in town and where to find them? Thanks

Cheers
Mick


----------



## Chicken (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the little rice balls with a slice of salmon ontop! They taste soo nice with wasabi and soy saucee... and peaking duck rolls too!!!


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 17, 2011)

do not forget to take a banjo.
cheers


----------



## killimike (Apr 17, 2011)

Is that a generic rural joke, or something to do w whatever the hell North Face 100 is? 

*Goes to google*


----------



## Kyro (Apr 17, 2011)

I can't remember the name of it but there's a nice little Japanese restaurant on the right hand side at the bottom of Katoomba st that make sushi & also Hana's japanese restaurant in Leura which is only a couple of minutes drive from Katoomba. Goodluck in the race


----------



## MC-Boks (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Kyro. Actually I'm doing support for a friend and really looking forward to the weekend.

Cheers


----------



## saximus (Apr 18, 2011)

killimike said:


> Is that a generic rural joke, or something to do w whatever the hell North Face 100 is?
> 
> *Goes to google*


 Not so much to do with North Face100 so much as saying Katoomba is out bush so full of hicks. 
BTW shut up Inthegrass. I'll get my three toed cousins to come after you and make you squeal like a pig


----------



## killimike (Apr 18, 2011)

Google told me!

Irony tho of this coming from someone from the bustling metropolis of . . . Emerald


----------



## fugawi (Apr 18, 2011)

Didn't you see the current affair show lately that said that 80% of sushi bars in NSW were so far below minimum health standards that carrion would look healthy.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 18, 2011)

lol saximus, these days it's full of try hard urban hippies


----------



## nathancl (Apr 18, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Didn't you see the current affair show lately that said that 80% of sushi bars in NSW were so far below minimum health standards that carrion would look healthy.



it tastes so much better though!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 18, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Didn't you see the current affair show lately that said that 80% of sushi bars in NSW were so far below minimum health standards that carrion would look healthy.


 
As long as it tastes bloody good I don't care


----------



## killimike (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, I've never tried carrion, but...


----------



## saximus (Apr 18, 2011)

Dan have you eaten at Sushi Bay in Penrith Plaza? More than once I've ended up with a big pile of plates and a pretty big bill after eating there


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nar I haven't had any from there yet I use to get it in the city after tafe every week. Is the sushi bar any good other than being expensive


----------



## saximus (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah very nice. Although I haven't had a great deal of variety to compare it to. Never been sick from it either Fugawi


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 18, 2011)

saximus said:


> Not so much to do with North Face100 so much as saying Katoomba is out bush so full of hicks.
> BTW shut up Inthegrass. I'll get my three toed cousins to come after you and make you squeal like a pig


 Anyone that lived above Springwood was considered inbred.
Having lived in the blue mountains for 25 years, i feel i am Qualified to make that call,



killimike said:


> Google told me!
> 
> Irony tho of this coming from someone from the bustling metropolis of . . . Emerald


 
Only just got here, and Blacktown is such a nice place. lol 
cheers


----------

